# Logo für Web Thema: Chemie



## Jacka (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich benötige heute mal wieder eure Hilfe!

Meine unkreativität macht mir mal wieder zu schaffen...
Ich bin dabei eine Seite zum Thema Naturwissenschaften zu gestalten.
Hauptthema Chemie.

Als Domain habe ich mir kagaku.de ausgesucht (kagaku = jap. Chemie).
Jetzt versuch ich mir gerade ein passendes Logo zusammen zu basteln,
aber so wirklich gefällt mir das nicht.

Hier (meiner Meinung nach) "bestes" Ergebnis, mit dem ich noch überhaubt nicht zu frieden bin! Sieht irgendwie "billig" aus..

Was meint ihr? Ideen?

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## thecamillo (10. Oktober 2005)

Finde du bist sagen wir mal 100 Lichtjahre am Zielgebiet vorbei gerauscht! So nach Capt. America Art! Also dein Thema ist Chemie und du wähltest eine Domain die auf japansch Chemie heist und dann nimmst du als Logo das "High Explosive" Zeichen! Ok was ist Chemie? Mir fallen da folgende Dinge dazu ein (um 8 Uhr morgens):

Leben, Energie, Kettenreaktion, Neue Möglichkeiten, Kraft, Zellteilung, Bioreaktionäre Prozesse (ugs. "do passiert was!"), Dynamik, Bewegung, Interaktion.............

Ok du bist dran!

mach mal weiter ich mach derzeit mal meinen Projetübersichtsplan - Azubi zu sein find ich echt ! In diesem Sinne bis später!

gruss thecamillo


----------



## Jacka (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Danke für deine Antwort!

Zielgruppe der Site sollen nicht irgendwelche Akademiker sein, die auf der Suche nach Ideen für neue Synthesen sind, sondern Schüler und Auzubildende im Bereich Chemie. Daher die eher "lockere" Gestaltung.
Was hast du gegen den Domainnamen?
(Abgesehn davon, das ein normal sterblicher Deutschter nicht weiß was es heißt...)

@Was ist Chemie?
Die meisten Dinge in deiner Aufzählung gehören eher in die Bereiche Bio/Physik.
Das Gefahrensymbol "explosiv" fand ich persönlich ganz gut.
Klar, man kann auch irgend eine Strukturformel nehmen oder ein Laborgerät...

Ich werde mich noch einmal daran setzten!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## thecamillo (10. Oktober 2005)

Jacka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was hast du gegen den Domainnamen?
> (Abgesehn davon, das ein normal sterblicher Deutschter nicht weiß was es heißt...)



Hey,

ich bin kein normal Sterblicher!

Ich bin *Omnipotent * und *Intergalaktisch*,* ein Meilenstein der Evolution*, *ICH BIN* _einfach zu müde um heute morgen kreativ zu sein!_

Ich versuch en paar Sachen aus und poste sie dann nachher, mal sehn was mein überdrehter ...äähm ich meine überagender Dialekt äääh Intelekt zu stande bringt!

bis nachher gruss claudio


----------



## thecamillo (10. Oktober 2005)

wie ist das?


----------



## Jacka (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Gute Idee!
Ich werde es aufgreifen!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Duddle (10. Oktober 2005)

Abgelutscht, würde aber sofort die Assoziation bei mir wecken: das gute alte Reagenzglas mit ner blubbernden Flüssigkeit drin. Alternativ nen Erlenmeyerkolben (oder wie die heißen) über offenem Bunsenbrenner.

Duddle, der Chemie nichtmal in Ansätzen versteht


----------



## thecamillo (10. Oktober 2005)

Naja, wo er recht hat hat er recht! Moment mal was sag ich da! Papelapap! Das Teil von mir, das aussieht wie zusammengesteckte Lollies, soll ein Molekül symbolisieren, entschuldige dass ich kreativ war! Ich setz mich jetzt in eine Ecke und werde ganz laut weinen und dabei denk ich an deine Gemeinheiten! *schluchtzz


----------



## metty (10. Oktober 2005)

Kombiniere doch camillos Idee mit der Typo. Setz die Buchstaben zu einem Molekül zusammen. 
Ein Vorschlag... 

mfg metty


----------



## Jacka (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Danke für eure kreativen Inspirationen!

Ich habe es jetzt mal etwas "klassiches" gehalten.
Also es soll ein Molekül darstellen (genau genommen einen 6-Ring -> Cyclohexan, aber das nur am Rande..)

Was haltet ihr davon? Wo positioniere ich am besten die Schrift?

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Jacka (10. Oktober 2005)

Noch etwas:

@kniedel:
Ich habe das mit den Buchstaben versucht, nur leider kann man dadurch das keiner das Wort kennt, schlecht lesen.
War aber an sich eine klasse Idee.

Hier mal mit Erlenmeyer-Kolben... sieht ziemlich schlicht aus..


----------



## fluessig (10. Oktober 2005)

Das Cyclohexan hat wenig Wiedererkennungswert und kann mit vielem assoziiert werdern aber nicht mit Chemie. 

Schade, dass sich nicht alle Silben von Kagaku durch Chemische Elemente darstellen lassen, denn mein Vorschlag ist die Domain mit Periodensystemeinträgen darzustellen. Du kannst aber einfach ein paar neue erfinden (Ka - Ga - Ku) und gibst den Elementen eigene Atommassen, Kennzahl usw. Sieht vielleicht auch nett aus.


----------



## phrozen (10. Oktober 2005)

Stichwort: Versuchsaufbau

Ich würde das erste A als obengenannten Erlenmeyerkolben darstellen,
das U als U-Rohr und diese beiden dann per Liebig-Kühler oder einer normalen Spirale 
verbinden.

Vielleicht lassen sich auch noch andere Buchstaben zu Stativen, Reagenzgläsern oder ähnlichen Instrument aus der Chemie umfunktionieren, so dass alles zusammen nach einem Versuchsaufbau aussieht.
Dann noch ein bisschen Reaktion, Rauch und Blubbern...  und fertig wäre das Logo


----------



## metty (11. Oktober 2005)

fluessig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schade, dass sich nicht alle Silben von Kagaku durch Chemische Elemente darstellen lassen, denn mein Vorschlag ist die Domain mit Periodensystemeinträgen darzustellen. Du kannst aber einfach ein paar neue erfinden (Ka - Ga - Ku) und gibst den Elementen eigene Atommassen, Kennzahl usw. Sieht vielleicht auch nett aus.



DAS finde ich ist eine sehr gute Idee.


----------



## Jacka (11. Oktober 2005)

Super Ideen, vielen Dank!

Ich werde mich heute Abend noch mal dran setzten!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Jacka (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe es mit der Darstellung des Periodensystems versucht.
Wie findet ihr das?

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Duddle (11. Oktober 2005)

Halte ich in dieser Darstellung für problematisch.

Das Auge geht zumindest bei den meisten Menschen natürlich von links nach rechts (ka. wie das bei den Leuten aus den arabischen Ländern ist), bei deinem Entwurf wird es zu stark gezwungen nur vertikal zu lesen. *edit* Achja, ausserdem führt diese Form das Auge nach rechts unten. Und „runter“ ist schnell als „schlecht“ assoziiert.
Zweitens heben sich die Buchstaben kein bisschen von den Zahlen ab. Besonders stark verkleinert wird die Unterscheidung schwierig. Das verwirrt.
So wie es jetzt ist könnte ich auch vermuten, der Name wäre Kagakude. Schliesslich sieht man nicht immer die URL in einem Logo.

Ausserdem erinnert es mich sehr stark an Tetris   


Mach doch noch ein paar Skizzen, brainstorme dich in's Nirvana…


Duddle


----------



## Jacka (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Duddle, du hast recht!

Ich habe hier noch einmal etwas schlichtes gemacht.
Denke das wirds auch erst einmal werden!

Für Ideen bin ich natürlich immer noch offen!   

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## metty (12. Oktober 2005)

Finde ich auch recht schick.
Vielleicht könntest du das *.de* in das Sechseck packen.
Allerdings fehlt hier auch die sofortige Assozitation mit dem Thema Chemie, oder irre ich mich jetzt?


----------



## Jacka (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Na ja, der 6 Ring ist sehr beliebt bei Chemielogos:
Chemieonline 
Chemie.de 

Nur haben diese Seiten den Vorteil, den Ausdruck "Chemie" im Namen zu haben,
was die entsprechende Assoziation bewirkt...

Ich probiere noch ein wenig rum... 

Grüße,
Jacka


----------

